# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Kiinalaisia sähköbusseja Tanskaan

## Nak

Tässä Tekniikan Maailman artikkelissa kerrotaan että Tanskaan hankitaan kaksi täysin sähköllä toimivaa täysikokoista linja-autoa paikallisliikenteeseen. Toimintasäde on kuitenkin 6 tunnin latauksen jälkeen vain 250km, joten kovinkaan pitkää linjaa tuollaisella ei kokopäivää pysty ajamaan  :Confused: 

Ihmettelen kyllä seuraavaa lausetta "Suomessakin toimiva linja-autoyhtiö Movia on suurin Kööpenhaminan paikallisliikenteessä" Eikös Movia ole kuitenkin liikenteen tilaaja tanskassa?

----------


## Piirka

> Ihmettelen kyllä seuraavaa lausetta "Suomessakin toimiva linja-autoyhtiö Movia on suurin Kööpenhaminan paikallisliikenteessä" Eikös Movia ole kuitenkin liikenteen tilaaja tanskassa?


On mennyt lehdeltä Mobinat ja Noviat sekaisin. Movia on Sjællannin, Lollandin ja Falsterin (poislukien Bornholmin) saarten "HSL".

----------


## Albert

*BYD Auto and the Danish public transport agency, Movia, reached an  agreement on March 10 to field-test two all-electric K9 buses in  Copenhagen,*

----------


## 339-DF

Tästä saadaan varmasti myös arvokasta tietoa Helsingin sähköbussiprojekteja ajatellen. Köpiksen koeliikennettä ei mainita trollikkaraportissa, mutta varmaankin asiasta kerrotaan HSL:n hallitukselle avoimesti ja seikkaperäisesti.

----------


## Piirka

> Köpiksen koeliikennettä ei mainita trollikkaraportissa


Ei tietenkään mainita, koska läskiksi meni. Duotrollikat viettivät enemmän aikaa korjaamolla kuin linjalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Siis mä en tarkoittanut sitä Köpiksen onnetonta trollikkasompailua 1990-luvulla, vaan tätä tulevaa akkubussikokeilua. Yhtä lailla lähipäästötöntä sähköbussiliikennettähän tämä kaikki on.

----------

